# Netzteil nackt



## NCphalon (13. November 2010)

Moin,

mal ne Frage, ist es möglich ein Netzteil vom Typ Dark Power Pro P7 550W ohne Gehäuse und Lüfter zu betreiben? Ich hatte geplant die Platine zusammen mit dem Mainboard in einen gut durchlüfteten, selbstverständlich mit geerdeter Abschirmung versehenen "Kasten" zu packen. 

PS: Ich weiß dass das gefährlich is aber ich hab auch diverse Ansätze wie ich die Gefahr minimieren kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. November 2010)

Hallo NCphalon

Das ist nicht möglich.
Zum einen aus Sicherheitsgründen, zum anderen auch aus EMV Gründen.
Unsere Gehäuse sind auf die Geräte abgestimmt, bei dem Betrieb der Platine außerhalb des Gehäuses erlischt jegliche Zulassung, die die Geräte besitzen.
Entsprechend darfst du das Netzteil dann auch nicht mehr betreiben bzw haftest für jegliche Störung oder jeglichen Schaden, den das Gerät verursacht.


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

jop so ist das mit den regelungen brennt dein haus deswegen ab sitzte auf dem schaden tötest du mit dem brand leute gehste fahrlässig in den bau viel spaß dabei ^^


----------



## poiu (13. November 2010)

ich würde mich nicht so sehr darüber sogen mache das dass Haus abbrennt ( was zwar nicht unmöglich ist) sondern eher über die EMV!

Wenn das NT durch fehlende Abschirmung dann andere Geräte stören sollte, rückt die Bundesnetzagentur aus und das kann teuer werden.

Das kann viel schneller passieren als dir lieb ist


----------



## NCphalon (13. November 2010)

leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Was hat "er" denn getan damit er das sogar in der Öffentlichkeit vorführen durfte? Weil im Gegensatz zu einer Plexiglasröhre ist ein Metallkasten mit dicker Glasscheibe obendrauf (vllt. sogar vergittert) en Eckchen besser abgeschirmt^^


----------



## Philipus II (13. November 2010)

Das Gehäuse hat keine Zulassung. Ein Betrieb ist daher rechtlich problematisch. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, aber wenns Schäden gibt, finden sich Kläger...


----------



## NCphalon (13. November 2010)

Notfalls teste ich das gehäuse vorher mit einem brennenden Stück Holz das ich reinleg, wenn das funktioniert sollte von einem Netzteil nix zu befürchten sein. Zudem hat das NT ja auch ne Epoxydharz-Platine, die ja recht flammhemmend sein soll.


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2010)

Wie willst du denn von einem brennenden Stück Holz auf die EMV Verträglichkeit schließen?


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

Das sollte der Test sein ob das Haus abbrennen kann wenn die Netzteilplatine auf den Gedanken kommt sich plötzlich zu entzünden 

Bei der EMV mach ich mir keine Gedanken, da dürfte jeder CRT-Fernseher und jede Plasmakugel mehr strahlen.


----------



## david430 (14. November 2010)

es geht nicht um die strahlung vom netzteil auf die umwelt, sondern genau umgekehrt, meine ich jedenfalls^^ wenns nicht abgeschirmt ist und es kommt en e-magnetischer impuls, dann ists eventuell aus^^


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

Naja, wenn en EMP kommt der dem Netzteil gefährlich werden könnte brauchstze das eh netmehr, weil dann alle möglichen elektrischen Anlagen im Freien (Umspannwerke, Überlandleitungen) eh drauf gehn^^


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2010)

Der CRT hat eine zulassung. Stört der irgendwas, bekommt der Hersteller Ärger.


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

Ich hab ne Idee: Be Quiet kann doch bestimmt mal EMV-Messungen mit einem baugleichen Netzteil durchführen und wenn die zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Strahlung inakzeptabel is bin ich ruhig und lass das Gehäuse drann.


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2010)

Im Originalzustand erfüllt das BQ sicher die Anforderungen.


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2010)

Seine Frage ist ja, ob es das eventuell auch im geöffnetem zustand tut


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass BQ das so einfach machen kann; es gibt doch sicher irgendeine Behörde, die für die Zulassung solcher Geräte zuständig ist...

... an die du dich vielleicht auch direkt wenden kannst

Was ich noch immer nicht ganz verstehe: warum willst du das Netzteil überhaupt in einem geschlossenen Metallgehäuse geöffnet betreiben?


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2010)

Glaubt ihr wirklich, Be Quiet testet und garantiert euch das?


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

@Superwip: Weil das geschlossene Metallgehäuse auf der Oberseite ne Glasplatte bekommt damit ma trotzdem was sehn kann.

@Philipus II: Ka, aber ich denke mal dass die die Mittel dazu haben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. November 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Idee: Be Quiet kann doch bestimmt mal EMV-Messungen mit einem baugleichen Netzteil durchführen und wenn die zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Strahlung inakzeptabel is bin ich ruhig und lass das Gehäuse drann.


Hallo
Die Durchführung solcher Messungen ist sehr aufwändig und das dazu nötige Equipment ist sehr teuer, entsprechend sind wir (in Glinde) nicht im Besitz einer solchen Einrichtung.


Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Seine Frage ist ja, ob es das eventuell auch im geöffnetem zustand tut


Das Gehäuse ist Bestandteil des Netzteiles und für die EMV Zulassung zwingend notwendig -> ohne Gehäuse besitzen unsere Netzteile keinerlei Zulassung. Auch die Gehäuse dienen als 'EMV Shield', so dass es wahrscheinlich ist, dass das Netzteil ohne dieses andere Geräte stören wird.


----------



## Nixtreme (14. November 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Notfalls teste ich das gehäuse vorher mit einem brennenden Stück Holz das ich reinleg, wenn das funktioniert sollte von einem Netzteil nix zu befürchten sein. Zudem hat das NT ja auch ne Epoxydharz-Platine, die ja recht flammhemmend sein soll.



Das wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier
Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass dein Vorhaben mordsgefährlich und ziemlich fahrlässig ist oder?


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2010)

Ja. Ich hab mir auch en Schutzmechanismus ersonnen, der dem Netzteil nur Strom gibt wenn das Gehäuse geschlossen is, in der Regel lass ich solche Komponenten auch mehrere Tage stehen bevor ich mich daran zu schaffen mach.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. November 2010)

Also ein geöffnetes Netzteil hab ich ja auch schon mal kurzzeitig in Betrieb genommen, aber für den Dauerbetrieb würde ich stark davon abraten, außer du hast ein Labor zum ausgiebigen testen.


----------



## PatrickB (15. November 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
> 
> Was hat "er" denn getan damit er das sogar in der Öffentlichkeit vorführen durfte? Weil im Gegensatz zu einer Plexiglasröhre ist ein Metallkasten mit dicker Glasscheibe obendrauf (vllt. sogar vergittert) en Eckchen besser abgeschirmt^^



Also dazu muß ich sagen das dies ein Show Case ist, und da ist dies erlaubt.

Was den Gebrauch so im Alltag angeht würde ich mich eher auf die Gesetzlichen bestimmungen verlassen. Aber wenn das NT wieder in einem geschlossenen Kasten ist, dürfte das kein Problem sein. EMV Störungen da sind Handys teils schlimmer.


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2010)

Das mein ich nämlich auch. Ausserdem ist selbst bei Netzteilen mit demontiertem Lüftergitter (welche ja hier teilweise vertreten sind) schon die EM-Abschirmung netmehr vollständig gegeben.

Ich werd mich einfach mal ans Planen machen.


----------



## Philipus II (16. November 2010)

PatrickB schrieb:


> Also dazu muß ich sagen das dies ein Show Case ist, und da ist dies erlaubt.


Nein!
Der Betrieb von modifizierten Gehäusen ist im Allgemeinen illegal. Selbst wenn du nur ein Fenster in deinen Miditower bastelst, könntest du dafür thoretisch Ärger bekommen!


----------



## PatrickB (16. November 2010)

Ok, dann schaffen wir das Modden ab xD


----------



## Semme (16. November 2010)

PatrickB schrieb:


> Ok, dann schaffen wir das Modden ab xD



Super Idee


----------

